# lowryder seeds



## dozer42 (Feb 18, 2008)

i have been working on getting some lowryder seed for awhile now with no luck. so i turned for some help. joint dr has the real deal but will not ship to me. does anyone know a seedbank that sells the real joint dr lowryder that will ship to the us. i know about drchronic but there is a lot of talk that they are not the real deal.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 19, 2008)

www.seedsman.com


----------



## dozer42 (Feb 19, 2008)

i have already checked that site. they wont send to us


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2008)

try www.high-land.co.uk   the real deal


----------

